# New to writing, in Michigan



## juggled (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi my name is Tom and I am starting to write a non fiction about skiing and snowboarding trips. I am an expert in the ski industry with a bunch of credentials but I am not a very good writer, yet!
Hoping I can learn here. 
Thanks in advance for YOUR help!


----------



## escorial (Jan 26, 2015)

View attachment 7388


----------



## juggled (Jan 26, 2015)

I will


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Tom.  So you're a skiing enthusiast. Sounds like a lot of fun 

Okay so in order to be able to post your own creative stories you will need to have ten meaningful posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central as they don't count towards posts. Also once you get your ten posts you will also be able to choose your avatar and signature.

As far as your writing goes, we have the mentors in purple here that will be more than happy with any writing questions/ needs you may have. And, of course, you can take a gander at some of the critiques here and you will find that we are a very supportive community.

So get a feel of the place. Maybe do a critique or two, get involved in discussions. There is a lot you can do here.

Welcome to the forums


----------



## juggled (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you for the warm welcome. 
I should give a little more info on my background. I have been skiing for 31 years, snowboarding for 21 years and teaching both for 21 years. I have a bunch of credentials like American Assosiasion of Snowboard Instructors(AASI) Level 3 certified(3 is the highest level), Professional Ski Instructors of America(PSIA) Level 2 certified, six years as a Ski School Director, four years as a  Snowboard Staff Trainer and served ten years on the AASI-Central Division Education Staff as an Examiner. I have been trying to come up with an invention for the ski industry, but after years of not coming up with a product I have decided to use the product I have in my head. 
I am 3600+ words in and lots of research has led me here. My book is about taking your family on a ski vacation.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yipes! Can you do all the flips and spins? Because then you'd be my hero. I can't really so anything myself. I can barely ride. In fact, I do better tricks on a wakeboard. It's pathetic really. Someday, if you're up to it, you might have to teach me.

In the meantime, I had better teach you. In fact, any of the helpful people in purple would be there to support you if you called on them. We man a lot of sectors so just keep an eye out, cool? In the meantime, we would recommend getting involved down there in the non fiction forum. Just like your snowboarding research, reading other pieces with a critical eye will get you so much farther so much faster. Don't be afraid to share your advice either.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## juggled (Jan 26, 2015)

Not the flips, I can spin 360 that's about it. In this years X-games they are spinning 1600's. 
Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums juggled .

I think it is a great idea to be able to write about material that you have first hand knowledge of. I am sure that people in colder climates especially will be interested in the skiing and snow boarding world, spectacular to watch but, for most folks, a little scary to try.

In any case have a good look around and ask any questions if need be. Good luck.:encouragement:


----------



## aj47 (Jan 26, 2015)

Welcome to the community. One of the major rules of writing is to write what you know.  So you're right there.  

We have areas devoted to non-fiction here, but I don't know much about them (I'm more of a poet).


----------



## GenkiWorld (Jan 26, 2015)

I am fairly new here too, but welcome and I think you have come to the right community. The writers here are filled with wonderful tips and great ideas to help with our writing. This is sure a great community and I think you will enjoy the input and advice of so many smart writers as there are here.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi, Tom! Nice name you have there. All I know about skiing is that I wasn't very good at it the last (and only) time I tried. It was fun, though. Not much opportunity to ski in the Kansas City area, alas. Perhaps I can learn a thing or two about it should you post a piece here for a critique. I'll be on the lookout for the opportunity! :thumbr:


----------



## juggled (Jan 27, 2015)

Blade said:


> spectacular to watch but, for most folks, a little scary to try.


Thats why I am writing this book so its not quite so scary. Winter sports can be a blast, especially if you can include your family. I want others to be able to enjoy and not be afraid or scared to give skiing or snowboarding a chance.

- - - Updated - - -

Small milestone but I just went over 4000 words! Moving forward a little every day.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome Tom. Wow! I am impressed with your athletic ability...I have trouble making it to my car when there is a little bit of ice...I watch the Winter Olympics , I am in awe of the finesse these guys have. Good luck on your book. If I can assist you, please let me know. Peace always...Julia


----------



## JustRob (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Tom. I'm just Rob and equally new to this forum, so noticed your introductory post while entering my own. We are poles apart in our interests I suspect, but not quite so geographically as I'm in England. I did once take a holiday in Grindelwald in the Swiss Alps where Englishmen apparently first came up with the idea of sliding down mountains just for fun, but we went in June when there wasn't any snow, which must seem perversity to you. On the subject of perversity, my own writing includes a fantasy about skiing on a mountain of ice cream. It's a black slope so I've had to make it licorice flavour but I'm wondering whether it wouldn't be slippery enough unless the temperature was really low. Do you think I should make it sorbet instead? Even fantasy writers have to consider plausibility, I suppose.

Oddly the main character in my novel is sure that there's a brilliant invention lurking somewhere in his head, but just can't think what it is yet. Maybe it's just a matter of time for you as well. Literally the other day I conceived a new snow sport as my wife and I are bored with skiiers on TV only doing downhill or, even worse, langlaufen. I wondered whether it might be possible to use one of those ski lifts that pull skiiers uphill but speed it up so that they could do tricks like water skiiers on the way up as well as on the way down. Well it's a better idea than the ice cream at least.

Good luck with your project,
Rob


----------



## juggled (Jan 27, 2015)

I think that skiing on a mountain of ice cream would be very tasty! Well black is usually the color of steep, hard hills so I would think even if it had some friction one could still slide due to the steepness.


----------



## TKent (Jan 27, 2015)

I bet that would be a great niche market, Tom. Glad you are here, practice, practice, hone your craft, and take advantage of that expertise.


----------



## JustRob (Jan 28, 2015)

juggled said:


> I think that skiing on a mountain of ice cream would be very tasty!



Only if one fell over a lot. I assume that you don't.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 28, 2015)

Welcome to WF, juggled! 

My skiing skills are limited to face-ploughing... It's not that I've got bad balance or am not aware of the mechanics of the sport and it isn't even due to the difficulties involved with getting oneself oriented and traveling in a desired direction. It's that "stopping" seems to be counterintuitive and I have no natural instinct for it. I am the guy who thinks that the ski-rack outside of the tavern is a there to keep me from crashing into the side of the building. 

You've come to the right place if you want to polish up your writing skills! If you ever need any assistance with navigating the boards or some direct help with any writing projects you're working on, don't hesitate to contact one of our Mentors. (The members with the purple names.) If we can't answer your question, we'll fine someone who can!

Again, welcome to the community!


----------



## Gumby (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Tom and welcome to WF! You're wise to write what you know, as Annie pointed out. This is a great place to hone those writing skills.


----------



## juggled (Jan 28, 2015)

Morkonan said:


> It's that "stopping" seems to be counterintuitive and I have no natural instinct for it. I am the guy who thinks that the ski-rack outside of the tavern is a there to keep me from crashing into the side of the building


 Hey I saw you at a lot of different ski areas!
Stopping is what we teach most, that and slowing down. When you turn keep on the same radius so that your skis or snowboard is pointing across and slightly up the hill, gravity will do the rest. 
Thanks to everyone for the warmest of welcomes.


----------



## rhiannon (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome Tom, I'm a newbie here as well.


----------

